# Where is my sex lust?



## Auria (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't feel any urge to have sex with my husband. During my pregnancy and since my baby was born (4.5 months ago), I didn't/don't feel like needing sex. Since the baby, we had it a few times, but mostly it still hurt. It was twice ok. My husband had to iniciate it every time. 
Everytime he makes attempts to sleep with me, I block him off. I don't want to be touched in a sexual way. 
Sometimes, I don't even feel attracted to him in the sexual way. I want to cuddle, but not to have sex. 
He is mad because of that. Says I have icicles down there. 
How can I get my desire for sex back?


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

I wanted to respond to this by saying--I think your major problem here is in the other thread you started.

If you don't feel appreciated by him, it's really hard to have romantic feelings towards a person.

And honestly, when you start having sexual issues most men want to know: what's wrong and how do I fix this. If he's getting angry and insulting you he's going about it all wrong. Has he always been like this?


----------



## greenbaglady (Dec 11, 2007)

It could be that you're still dealing with the post pregnancy hormones rebalancing. I've read LOTS of forums where sex was so far from women's minds after the baby was born...It's normal. I've read that women dont feel sexy, their body is still frumpy and out of shape after baby so they don't feel like they want to be intimate or close to their partner. Some women are simply just TOO tired to have sex! A newborn crying at all hours of the night and day needing you constantly, your body isn't up for a rigorous romp lol I've read that some women are embarrassed by leakage from breast feeding so they wont have sex because of that...It's normal! 
Tell your husband to read this: 
Is it normal not to want sex after having a baby? - BabyCenter
THEN maybe he'll have a little more respect and compassion for you  
Tell him you wont be like this FOREVER  tell him that maybe soon when youre feeling really sexy, you'll treat him to anything he wants in bed lol give him something to fantasize about for that lucky day when the mood strikes you haha!
All the best!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It is comletely normal and there maybe psycological things going on as well that may be effecting you too.

draconis


----------

